# DEACTIVATED WITH 4.6



## Eric S. (Sep 25, 2014)

So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator. 
Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> why can't they ever do random surveys with your writers here at you though or ask for comments if below a fire that suggested this way we can improve and learn I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.


George W Bush, is that you?!

Sly, would you be able to translate this for me please?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

A former teacher can't write a coherent sentence?
To be fair, he does seem quite upset...with Uber...
Uber seem to bring out the best...and the worst in us...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Eric is upset over the b.s. ratings system, like most of us have been at one time or another.

4.7 is trouble, at 4.6 you are done.

Try Lyft?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

But think of it from the pax' point of view.

"Morning good! You where go to want?"


----------



## Eric S. (Sep 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> George W Bush, is that you?!
> 
> Sly, would you be able to translate this for me please?


Sorry that's what I get for using mic. On samsung. See corrections.


----------



## Eric S. (Sep 25, 2014)

sorry in my haste I used microphone feature on phone instead of finger and didn't edit just too upset thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Eric S. (Sep 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> George W Bush, is that you?!
> 
> Sly, would you be able to translate this for me please?


 I know right.....not...I'm leftist demo. used microphone feature without editing. Instead of criticism about some support ??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It wasn't criticism; I was just foolin'.

I'm not far from Uber deactivation myself. Five more 1* from drunks, which could easily happen in one weekend and I'm done


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It wasn't criticism; I was just foolin'.
> 
> I'm not far from Uber deactivation myself. Five more 1* from drunks, which could easily happen in one weekend and I'm done


Same here, I guess. I was at 4.77, but dropped to 4.74 overnight. Had like 11 or 12 rides and I thought they all went okay. I forgot the Champagne and caviar though, so I'm thinking that got me some 1's from the $5 ride high-rollers.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

dandcrazyiver said:


> Gee at my old cab company they would block and ban the rider not the driver.


There was a crazy old woman ordering my cab company.
She would always seat in the front seat and yell on the driver making him hold both hands on the wheel.
She would yell every time there was a red light or a stop sign ahead.
Dispetchers only had to say her name instead of address, looking for volunteers to pick her up. It normaly was taking 2 hours for dispetchers to annoy everybody enough to make some driver say, **** it, I'll take her, stop saying her name every 5 minutes!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

You’ve been deactivated multiple times? Do you have either an abrasive demeanor, or are you consistently getting lost? These two along with safety complaints are the types of things Uber is going to look for when auditing an account. Get a better job, and laugh at those of us who toil on under Uber’s system.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
> And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.
> Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


Just try to know that'll you will be better off. I have a feeling you're not one to give up. It's only over if you quit. Understand that no matter where you go, or what you do, it will be better than Uber. How could it be worse? Take solace in knowing the abuses will end. These 'people' always pay for the suffering they inflict. They have to, it goes back to cause-and-effect. Karma is very real, not just some abstract idea. They are delusional, high on unbelievable amounts of cash. They will, probably, realize that they missed the real prize. I know no one can feel sorry for these fools, but they are lost and deserve pity.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Same here, I guess. I was at 4.77, but dropped to 4.74 overnight. Had like 11 or 12 rides and I thought they all went okay. I forgot the Champagne and caviar though, so I'm thinking that got me some 1's from the $5 ride high-rollers.


You really need to start tipping the pax and hope they give you the precious 5 stars. A couple bucks should do it.

Just say, hey! I'm an independent contractor and I really really appreciate your business. Hand them 2 bucks. Should be very entertaining. After all how much fun can you have with a net $2.40 ride anyway? Might as well do it for $.40 net and have some fun in the process.

I think I'll try it next time I take an X pax in my XL *just to entertain myself.*


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not everyone is meant to be a Taxi driver.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

WWDD !!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-i-raised-my-horrible-ratings.5623/#post-66814


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> sorry in my haste I used microphone feature on phone instead of finger and didn't edit just too upset thanks for your feedback.


Why are you apologizing? it's the same kind of jerks that would ignore what your trying to say to criticize how you said it that form the backbone of the bad ratings population.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Somehow dropped from 4.76 to 4.72 after only 10 rides this weekend. WTF?? After over 500 rides my rating is more volatile than ever.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

you can have a nice car, all clean, bottled water, etc. and the pax thinks to his self, yeah that was nice so here's a 4 not knowing they just gave you a fail score, it's completely ridiculous , no champagne no caviare no 5….WTF ?


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

This is crazy. I average 4.7 to 4.8 and Ive never been given a warning but I think it depends on where you're working and who is handling your account. I talk to the passengers, have bottled water and snacks, always verify who I am picking up, I always ask if they have a preferred route, etc and I have NEVER averaged a 5 star rating, not sure who has. My car is clean and smells nice (I keep a small bottle of Febreze) and I'll be damned if I get perfect ratings all of the time. The rating system is being abused by passengers and UBER personnel and alot of drivers have griped about this. I have had passengers ask about the rating system. I flat out tell them, to rate 5 stars for their drivers unless they have a really good reason not to. UBER razzes drivers who do not get 5 stars and drivers can get deactivated for not getting 5 stars. Alot of riders were shocked to hear this, In response, passengers have told me they rate 5 stars unless the driver is rude or they've screwed up somehow. Passengers may get upset at the Surge Pricing too and rate lower because of the fares. There are some things beyond our control that UBER does not get. I would try LYFT-their rating system is a little better plus passengers can tip on the app too. I wish I had better advice, sorry.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

Your rating will only go down. You can't recover any points in the long run. Once you hit 300 or so rides, every 5 rating will only improve your score at a third of the amount that a 4 rating will hurt your score. Multiply that for any lower rating, a 1 can wipe out 20 5 ratings. That is assuming people actually rate you a 5 - a lot of the good passengers never bother rating at all. But you better believe that passenger scorned by a surge fare or maybe even a legitimate concern won't hesitate to slap a 1 rating on you. People are very extreme, I would believe that 5 is the most common rating, followed by 1 and 4, with 2 and 3 not getting used much at all.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

As a driver, where can you find your Lyft rating?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

carleaux said:


> Your rating will only go down. You can't recover any points in the long run. Once you hit 300 or so rides, every 5 rating will only improve your score at a third of the amount that a 4 rating will hurt your score. Multiply that for any lower rating, a 1 can wipe out 20 5 ratings. That is assuming people actually rate you a 5 - a lot of the good passengers never bother rating at all. But you better believe that passenger scorned by a surge fare or maybe even a legitimate concern won't hesitate to slap a 1 rating on you. People are very extreme, I would believe that 5 is the most common rating, followed by 1 and 4, with 2 and 3 not getting used much at all.


Nice that you ran the math reality. I suspect that 3's n 4's are pretty common tho.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never heard of anyone, and cannot imagine anyone being deactivated with a rating of 4.6. Is this really true? I've heard of drives being contacted about their rating when at 4.4, however in this specific case the driver (friend of mine) was allowed a thirty-day period in which to improve his rating. At the end of the 30-days, he was up to 4.62 and became a standard, active driver.

I hope there's more to the story than meets the eye!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
> And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.
> Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


To bad Uber lost a nice car!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

How about Uber building a breathalyzer app? That way, drunks cannot do driver ratings. Good plan, eh?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

duggles said:


> As a driver, where can you find your Lyft rating?


It's on your daily and weekly summary e-mail.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It's on your daily and weekly summary e-mail.


Thanks. The reason my eyes were overlooking it is because it's still pending. How many Lyft rides must be done before the rating is figured?


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0.


I brought this up before. Its because drivers are so plentiful, so Uber can just not care.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

duggles said:


> Thanks. The reason my eyes were overlooking it is because it's still pending. How many Lyft rides must be done before the rating is figured?


I think it's 20 or 25. Not sure.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Nice that you ran the math reality. I suspect that 3's n 4's are pretty common tho.


I think you're right. That's why I buy 5 star ratings from all riders. I've found double the cost of their fare usually suffices. Man I love this Uber stuff.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I think you're right. That's why I buy 5 star ratings from all riders. I've found double the cost of their fare usually suffices. Man I love this Uber stuff.


In gifts/presents or directly with cash???


----------



## Camo (Nov 14, 2014)

No Uber for a day in California

Uber support is becoming a bunch a dumb asses that think
they are making you a favor by replying with auto emails on
important stuff. They even give you attitudes.
They need to know that their jobs depend on drivers.
NO UBER FOR DAY IN CALIFORNIA NEEDS TO HAPPEN
TO MAKE THEM UNDERSTAND UBER DRIVERS DON'T WORK
FOR THEM, THEY WORK FOR US AND THINGS WILL CHANGE.
MAYBE BETTER FAIRS. PEOPLE DEPEND ON UBER TOO MUCH
NOWADAYS. they will pay for change and uber drivers will get more respect.
*12/12/14 is a day off
DO YOURSELF, YOUR FAMILY THAT YOU SUPPORT, YOU CAR AND ITS ADDING MILLAGE AND GAS MONEY YOU SPEND A FAVOR
AND
copy and post again and again and again*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> In gifts/presents or directly with cash???


In free rides. I can take them cross-country for $5 with Uber. For my 5 stars I take them cross-country, and bring them back. I'm gonna bring Uber down all by myself.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Camo said:


> No Uber for a day in California
> 
> Uber support is becoming a bunch a dumb asses that think
> they are making you a favor by replying with auto emails on
> ...


Anyone who drives for a buck ten a mile shouldn't be driving UberX anyway. They sure as hell are making ZERO wages when all is said and done from an IRS standpoint.


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

My wife requested an Uber the other night and the 1st driver had a 3.3 rating and she said his picture looked creepy/scary. So she canceled the ride and ordered another driver. How the F can the 3.3 driver still be on the road?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

sushiboy said:


> My wife requested an Uber the other night and the 1st driver had a 3.3 rating and she said his picture looked creepy/scary. So she canceled the ride and ordered another driver. How the F can the 3.3 driver still be on the road?


He could have been a new driver. Hasn't completed the first few rides yet. I seen a someone in the low 2's around here...figured this should be interesting. Found out it was his first day and that he did less than a dozen rides.

Not sure how quick it refreshes but I seen it on my app update between a shift. Usually a few hours after the dashboard.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

IMHO, a 5 star rating system is this in my mind...

5* = A
4* = B
3* = C
2* = D
1* = F

Given a 4.6 average, I'd consider that an A-. In school, if you get A-'s in all of your classes, you end up on the "All A Honor Roll". With Uber, you get an A- and you're sent to detention. If you don't raise your grades, you're suspended.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who drives for a buck ten a mile shouldn't be driving UberX anyway. They sure as hell are making ZERO wages when all is said and done from an IRS standpoint.


But remember, the IRS allows you 55.5 cents per mile whenever you drive your personal car for biz. And with the car I drive, it doesn't cost me near that much to operate it. That's also why, since 2006, I have expensed in excess of $70K on a car I purchased new for $18.5K.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> But remember, the IRS allows you 55.5 cents per mile whenever you drive your personal car for biz. And with the car I drive, it doesn't cost me near that much to operate it. That's also why, since 2006, I have expensed in excess of $70K on a car I purchased new for $18.5K.


I've said repeatedly that most UberX drivers are making ZERO according to the IRS. Not according to individual driver costs. Pretty sure that a driver can (and must) keep their costs below the IRS deduction to make any money, but it is not considered a WAGE or PROFIT because there simply is NONE to be had at a buck ten a mile for tax purposes.

*Run the math as often as you want. It will not produce a taxable wage or profit at a buck ten a mile.*


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> George W Bush, is that you?!
> 
> Wow a former teacher, can't keep an uber job? Leftists at their best.
> And another insulting a President when it's the teacher who is the failure.
> Got to love the irony. What a pleasant past election!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyft emailed me today and said my cancellation rate was too high at 17% vs 2% for most drivers. I have 20 rides to correct this. Man, they're harder than Lyft. Has anyone else got these? Is this a hard deactivation or an ask for a second chance kind?

Also, in the Uber dashboard, under trips, it not displays unaccepted rides, listed as "unfulfilled." That's haunting.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

duggles said:


> Lyft emailed me today and said my cancellation rate was too high at 17% vs 2% for most drivers. I have 20 rides to correct this. Man, they're harder than Lyft. Has anyone else got these? Is this a hard deactivation or an ask for a second chance kind?
> 
> Also, in the Uber dashboard, under trips, it not displays unaccepted rides, listed as "unfulfilled." That's haunting.


i've got 100% acceptance rides on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> i've got 100% acceptance rides on both Uber and Lyft.


I find that hard to believe. Even when I had 100% with Uber, it was shown to be 89% during one of their infamous "guarantees." Also, maybe it's different there, but I get requests from 15 minutes (or more) away sometimes. You surely don't drive that far, or even close, to get these people - right?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I find that hard to believe. Even when I had 100% with Uber, it was shown to be 89% during one of their infamous "guarantees." Also, maybe it's different there, but I get requests from 15 minutes (or more) away sometimes. You surely don't drive that far, or even close, to get these people - right?


**** Lyft in Denver last night, pings were coming from up to 14-15 minutes away during the snow storm. I better not get deactivated over passing on those rides.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

When I started Uber I would accept EVERY request, regardless of where it was. I actually cared about people getting to the point that they could count on getting an Uber ride anytime I was out. The hours I worked, I was, at least for quite a few hours a night, the ONLY car out. Now, if they're over 7 minutes or so away I just shake my head in disbelief, as I watch them expire. It's a shame Uber has created this in me. I was *All In* going into this.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've said repeatedly that most UberX drivers are making ZERO according to the IRS. Not according to individual driver costs. Pretty sure that a driver can (and must) keep their costs below the IRS deduction to make any money, but it is not considered a WAGE or PROFIT because there simply is NONE to be had at a buck ten a mile for tax purposes.
> 
> *Run the math as often as you want. It will not produce a taxable wage or profit at a buck ten a mile.*


Don't know what's going on in that there '_*Mountainous Region*_,' but I'm cleaning their clock here at $1.15/mile! I've got a feeling that since I'm such a dedicated and loyal Uberer, that I'll be at the head of the line when they start their 'Preferred Financing' deal here. Then I can get a new Uber Mobile. I've been in talks w/ Ferrari to build me a custom 4-door model complete w/ a Perrier tap installed.

I had a dream last night - Travis patted me on the head, and said I was a good boy!

It doesn't get much better than this, ever.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

uber does nothing to explain the rating to customers, personaly... I NEVER give 5 stars to anything unless it went beyond the call of duty, before driving for uber I would think a 4 out of 5 stars means you did you job effectively , not better no worse, sort of the standard, yet 4 stars at uber will get you fired. it should be if you go below 4 stars your fired!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> uber does nothing to explain the rating to customers, personaly... I NEVER give 5 stars to anything unless it went beyond the call of duty, before driving for uber I would think a 4 out of 5 stars means you did you job effectively , not better no worse, sort of the standard, yet 4 stars at uber will get you fired. it should be if you go below 4 stars your fired!


On a (normal, non-Uber) five star scale, three stars would be average. Most people are average_._ I would believe maybe two stars would get you fired, nothing more. Maybe if they cared about having a decent rider experience, which I have to assume they couldn't care less, they could 'talk to you' if you got down to a three star rating. Just to see if they could help you get your rating up a bit. That's in a logical, non-******ed - excuse me - mentally deficient, intellectually challenged, otherwise gifted, or whatever the politically correct term is for ******ED, - non-Uber world!

I still say this Uber thing is a mass practical joke on the world. No one can screw up something this bad, on this scale, for this long, without intending to.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> On a (normal, non-Uber) five star scale, three stars would be average. Most people are average_._ I would believe maybe two stars would get you fired, nothing more. Maybe if they cared about having a decent rider experience, which I have to assume they couldn't care less, they could 'talk to you' if you got down to a three star rating. Just to see if they could help you get your rating up a bit. That's in a logical, non-******ed - excuse me - mentally deficient, intellectually challenged, otherwise gifted, or whatever the politically correct term is for ******ED, - non-Uber world!
> 
> I still say this Uber thing is a mass practical joke on the world. No one can screw up something this bad, on this scale, for this long, without intending to.


If you have more drivers than you need how do you pick which ones to throw away?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Sly said:


> If you have more drivers than you need how do you pick which ones to throw away?


Certainly not on the whims of some late night drunkards.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Certainly not on the whims of some late night drunkards.


I used to be a bank courier. A long time ago I delivered Sun Trust bank proof to Tampa data center. There they had a room full of people hand typing all the info from the checks and deposit slips into the computer. Their solution to keeping everyone working at their best of their ability was to fire the slowest typist every month. Regardless as to how fast the slowest typist typed. If you clocked in 5 minutes late you were docked 15 minutes pay, if you clock in 15 minutes late you were docked a days pay, three times you were fired. No excuses. I'm glad I didn't work for them.

The same logic goes toward contractual drivers whom nobody gives a **** about. Fire the bottom 10% and advertised the fact that you did it. Even if the bottom 10% are all at 4.6.

It's a pure capitalistic answer. Darwinism. The Libertarian way. Let the bottom 10% starve to death instead of holding the rest of us back from all we can be. No matter how good the bottom may be.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Sly said:


> I used to be a bank courier. A long time ago I delivered Sun Trust bank proof to Tampa data center. There they had a room full of people hand typing all the info from the checks and deposit slips into the computer. Their solution to keeping everyone working at their best of their ability was to fire the slowest typist every month. Regardless as to how fast the slowest typist typed. If you clocked in 5 minutes late you were docked 15 minutes pay, if you clock in 15 minutes late you were docked a days pay, three times you were fired. No excuses. I'm glad I didn't work for them.
> 
> The same logic goes toward contractual drivers whom nobody gives a **** about. Fire the bottom 10% and advertised the fact that you did it. Even if the bottom 10% are all at 4.6.
> 
> It's a pure capitalistic answer. Darwinism. The Libertarian way. Let the bottom 10% starve to death instead of holding the rest of us back from all we can be. No matter how good the bottom may be.


The problem is Uber is not forthcoming and honest about their system, whatever it is. I imagine those typists all knew the score, even the very new ones.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> how do you pick which ones to throw away?


I guess I would scour the UberPeople.net forum and seek out the trouble-makers. The ones expecting fair compensation for hard work. The whiners, complainers. The ones not afraid to speak out. You know the type. 

Those are the ones that I would '*Throw Away.' *The really hard workers that have a good work ethic. The safe, experienced, determined drivers that excel in what they do, and would be a great asset to a transportation, excuse me, technology company. Those losers need to go!

The fact that you asked that question, and the way you asked it says a lot. Uber has to hire everyone willing to sign-up. That's why they must always have more drivers than they actually need, as many as they can hire. If they beat people with hammers, they may have to go. If their rating drops too low, they may have to go. Of course, that will depend on what market they're in, the number of drivers there, the current state of new-hires, and how much revenue they're producing. I have a feeling Uber would be fine with a 2.4 rating, and possibly a hammer beating or two - if you make them a lot of money! Otherwise, you go to the *'Throw Away'* pile.

Step aside, we have 112 drivers here to replace you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> I used to be a bank courier. A long time ago I delivered Sun Trust bank proof to Tampa data center. There they had a room full of people hand typing all the info from the checks and deposit slips into the computer. Their solution to keeping everyone working at their best of their ability was to fire the slowest typist every month. Regardless as to how fast the slowest typist typed. If you clocked in 5 minutes late you were docked 15 minutes pay, if you clock in 15 minutes late you were docked a days pay, three times you were fired. No excuses. I'm glad I didn't work for them.
> 
> The same logic goes toward contractual drivers whom nobody gives a **** about. Fire the bottom 10% and advertised the fact that you did it. Even if the bottom 10% are all at 4.6.
> 
> It's a pure capitalistic answer. Darwinism. The Libertarian way. Let the bottom 10% starve to death instead of holding the rest of us back from all we can be. No matter how good the bottom may be.


So, I wouldn't have to type faster than all the other typists, just the one that owns the finger I just broke?

What a sorry place to work.

Uber has me down to a 4.73 now. That's the lowest I've been since I started. I'm sure my discontent has something to do with that. I should be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Certainly not on the whims of some late night drunkards.


Thank you, well stated.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
> And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.
> Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


be gone already.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
> And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.
> Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


Hang tight, I have a feeling when they get down to about $.75/mile, they'll also have an acceptable rating of about a 2.3. I believe they'll be calling, excuse me, emailing you early and often. You'll be one of the ones that got away. A 4.64 driver god. One they threw away when they didn't need you, but also one they'll do everything they can to get back when they do need you.

This whole Uber thing is just getting started. We haven't even had a glimpse of how bad it will get.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

sushiboy said:


> My wife requested an Uber the other night and the 1st driver had a 3.3 rating and she said his picture looked creepy/scary. So she canceled the ride and ordered another driver. How the F can the 3.3 driver still be on the road?


good point


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> good point





carleaux said:


> Your rating will only go down. You can't recover any points in the long run. Once you hit 300 or so rides, every 5 rating will only improve your score at a third of the amount that a 4 rating will hurt your score. Multiply that for any lower rating, a 1 can wipe out 20 5 ratings. That is assuming people actually rate you a 5 - a lot of the good passengers never bother rating at all. But you better believe that passenger scorned by a surge fare or maybe even a legitimate concern won't hesitate to slap a 1 rating on you. People are very extreme, I would believe that 5 is the most common rating, followed by 1 and 4, with 2 and 3 not getting used much at all.


Good post, but even if 5 is 'the most common rating,' which I believe it is for most decent drivers, many people tend to think about whether a ride was truly outstanding, remarkable, excellent, orgasmic - if not, you get a 4! That's what I believe anyway.

It's when the riders actually look at, and attempt to use this bizarre rating system in a logical manner, that the problems arise...for the driver.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see how the Russians do at this.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the Russians do at this.


You take ride, you drink Vodka! You give me money!! You give me more MONEY!!!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> If you have more drivers than you need how do you pick which ones to throw away?


If they have more drivers than they need, why do they need to post multiple ads on Craigslist for more drivers? If there's plenty of drivers, why does Uber need to text me several times a day to remind me that its raining (Here's a hint, I have a TV and a window... I know when its raining) to try and get folks on the streets.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> If they have more drivers than they need, why do they need to post multiple ads on Craigslist for more drivers? If there's plenty of drivers, why does Uber need to text me several times a day to remind me that its raining (Here's a hint, I have a TV and a window... I know when its raining) to try and get folks on the streets.


It's a game. They do it so they can keep the cream and dump everyone else. The ones who'll work for nothing and provide water.


----------



## mickeyhey (Oct 9, 2014)

I always thought the multiple ads on craigslist was drivers, etc. trying to get sign up bonuses recruiting new drivers, not the company itself advertising. $100 for someone using your code to sign up and drive 20 rides in a month is easy money for both parties (driver $100, referrer $100)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now that the Russians are involved skies the limit. "COMRADES"! WE MUST CONQUER!!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think there are worse things uber could other then deactivating our accounts. Being sentenced to three months of probation driving in either one of these cites: 1 Camden NJ 2. Baghdad, Iraq, or Capetown.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> If they have more drivers than they need, why do they need to post multiple ads on Craigslist for more drivers? If there's plenty of drivers, why does Uber need to text me several times a day to remind me that its raining (Here's a hint, I have a TV and a window... I know when its raining) to try and get folks on the streets.


They know the drivers, most anyway, are extremely dissatisfied. They also know that the drivers are their business - 100% of their business. They HAVE TO HAVE DRIVERS! What do they care if they have 100 times (or 10,000) more drivers in any given city than it would actually take to reasonably fulfill the ride requests? What's it costing them? The only thing they have invested is a crappy iPhone that will get paid for many times over at $10/week. It doesn't matter to Uber that some drivers were looking to do this as a solo gig. If drivers could actually earn a decent full-time living, they would advertise that. Not come off with the $90,766/year NYC lie. When the market stays saturated with drivers, with more being hired continuously, they have less to fear, or so they think. It gives them a false sense of well-being. Plus, it decreases the wait time for riders. When you start multiplying a minute or two here and there by millions of rides, the revenue is great. Less waiting, more billing.

They don't care, even a little, about you or I. If every driver had to come out-of-pocket $90,766/year to drive for Uber, and the money money machine kept chugging along, they'd be fine with that too.

Uber is Walmart on wheels. Without the good pay and benefits of course.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Too add to what riderJ 's post. Some drivers have tamely submitted to ubers subprime loan. That assures uber that they won't quit on a whim.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Too add to what riderJ 's post. Some drivers have tamely submitted to ubers subprime loan. That assures uber that they won't quit on a whim.


For UberX drivers in most areas it more than likely means they'll either drive for 80-90 hours a week to make their monthly payments or they'll go broke.

More than likely both in that order.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> For UberX drivers in most areas it more than likely means they'll either drive for 80-90 hours a week to make their monthly payments or they'll go broke.
> 
> More than likely both in that order.


Yes, but they'll also have a nice, dry place to sleep during those few off hours. Might even have a leather interior. The bed/back seat will probably smell like beer farts and puke though. Luckily, it will only be 'till the repo man finds them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, but they'll also have a nice, dry place to sleep during those few off hours. Might even have a leather interior. The bed/back seat will probably smell like beer farts and puke though. Luckily, it will only be 'till the repo man finds them.


Yeah, and when the banks take their coming huge losses .gov will bail out their vile manipulations of these people. That's what chaps my ass.

40 years ago financing these kinds of things was just stupid and all the 'lenders' who did so went broke just like they should.

Today though THEY get special treatment, huge salaries and in the end they move on to the next big scam all at our expense.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, and when the banks take their coming huge losses .gov will bail out their vile manipulations of these people. That's what chaps my ass.
> 
> 40 years ago financing these kinds of things was just stupid and all the 'lenders' who did so went broke just like they should.
> 
> Today though THEY get special treatment, huge salaries and in the end they move on to the next big scam all at our expense.


You summed that up very well.

If you haven't seen the Frontline episode 'The Untouchables,' you should. They're all on PBS's site for viewing. It'll make you sick to your stomach, and pissed-off enough to wanna throttle some necks. The greediest take, take, and take, and the poor keep funding their project. These guys were, and are again, getting annual bonuses that are equivalent to about what 3,000 workers would make in a year (at $50,000/year).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You summed that up very well.
> 
> If you haven't seen the Frontline episode 'The Untouchables,' you should. They're all on PBS's site for viewing. It'll make you sick to your stomach, and pissed-off enough to wanna throttle some necks. The greediest take, take, and take, and the poor keep funding their project. These guys were, and are again, getting annual bonuses that are equivalent to about what 3,000 workers would make in a year (at $50,000/year).


On a personal scale I quit financially contributing to big .corp at every opportunity. It's the only legitimate venue of protest. Just stop buying their shit or using their services whenever you have a choice to do otherwise.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't surprised that in couple of years they'll appear in an episode of "American Greed".


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Sometimes they will reactivate you if you take a driving class. That's what I did. My rating went from a 4.8 to 4.67 within 2 weeks. I couldn't believe it. Took the class and stayed away from the drunks. I would take the riders to the parties and bars but ended my night around 11pm so I wouldn't have to deal with the drunks and lower my rating. Email Uber to see if you can take the class.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Good post, but even if 5 is 'the most common rating,' which I believe it is for most decent drivers, many people tend to think about whether a ride was truly outstanding, remarkable, excellent, orgasmic - if not, you get a 4! That's what I believe anyway.
> 
> It's when the riders actually look at, and attempt to use this bizarre rating system in a logical manner, that the problems arise...for the driver.


Exactly! Think about it. If you were dining at a 4 star restaurant, you'd be dining pretty darn well, right? But riding in a 4-star Uber car will never happen because drivers get the axe by the time their rating dips below 4.7. Complete nonsense!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Sometimes they will reactivate you if you take a driving class. That's what I did. My rating went from a 4.8 to 4.67 within 2 weeks. I couldn't believe it. Took the class and stayed away from the drunks. I would take the riders to the parties and bars but ended my night around 11pm so I wouldn't have to deal with the drunks and lower my rating. Email Uber to see if you can take the class.


Why should anyone have to take a class that they have to pay for out of their own pocket when they've, in essence, done nothing wrong and actually very likely provided a superior service?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't know what's going on in that there '_*Mountainous Region*_,' but I'm cleaning their clock here at $1.15/mile! I've got a feeling that since I'm such a dedicated and loyal Uberer, that I'll be at the head of the line when they start their 'Preferred Financing' deal here. Then I can get a new Uber Mobile. I've been in talks w/ Ferrari to build me a custom 4-door model complete w/ a Perrier tap installed.
> 
> I had a dream last night - Travis patted me on the head, and said I was a good boy!
> 
> It doesn't get much better than this, ever.


Dream or nightmare, would hate to think what someone would have to do to get a pat on the head from Travis. Please dont tell us that you were on your knees,


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Dream or nightmare, would hate to think what someone would have to do to get a pat on the head from Travis. Please dont tell us that you were on your knees,


 Be nice.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

how much are driving classes?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman post: 88286 said:


> how much are driving classes?


100% of what you make. This is Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jay2sq said:


> IMHO, a 5 star rating system is this in my mind...
> 
> 5* = A
> 4* = B
> ...


That makes sense, Uber won't understand.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> So uber finally cut me after many threats and despite having a 4.64.
> And despite having a 4.8 during my 30 day trial. What pigs. They never tell you what you're doing wrong you can't even see your ratings anymore. I am only .06 from 4.7 and they fire me. It makes me so angry. why can't they ever do random surveys with riders or ask for comments if below a 4.0. this way we can improve and learn. I'm speaking as a former teacher and educator.
> Does anyone have suggestions is there a way to get it activated again? In the past 3 months they would deactivate me every 3 or 4 days and then deactivate me again after a couple days but now it seems like they've really pulled the plug for good. I really don't want to drive for those swine anymore after all the price cuts but something is better than nothing welcome all suggestions.


Why not join LYFT?


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaz said:


> This is crazy. I average 4.7 to 4.8 and Ive never been given a warning but I think it depends on where you're working and who is handling your account. I talk to the passengers, have bottled water and snacks, always verify who I am picking up, I always ask if they have a preferred route, etc and I have NEVER averaged a 5 star rating, not sure who has. My car is clean and smells nice (I keep a small bottle of Febreze) and I'll be damned if I get perfect ratings all of the time. The rating system is being abused by passengers and UBER personnel and alot of drivers have griped about this. I have had passengers ask about the rating system. I flat out tell them, to rate 5 stars for their drivers unless they have a really good reason not to. UBER razzes drivers who do not get 5 stars and drivers can get deactivated for not getting 5 stars. Alot of riders were shocked to hear this, In response, passengers have told me they rate 5 stars unless the driver is rude or they've screwed up somehow. Passengers may get upset at the Surge Pricing too and rate lower because of the fares. There are some things beyond our control that UBER does not get. I would try LYFT-their rating system is a little better plus passengers can tip on the app too. I wish I had better advice, sorry.


I try and tell all the fares about the rating system, and if they give less than 5 stars they are contributing to the termination of a driver....they are surprised to hear this....so don't be scared to tell your fares....5 or fire!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I hear you. Everyone I tell says the exact same thing, "That doesn't make any sense."


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I hear you. Everyone I tell says the exact same thing, "That doesn't make any sense."


Others have said it b4....it should be a simple...."thumbs up" or "thumbs down" event!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Others have said it b4....it should be a simple...."thumbs up" or "thumbs down" event!


Because of the conflict of safety and following the law versus what makes a rider happy, I think only verifiable complaints, or a pattern of unverifiable complaints, should be considered. I've watched the TLC meetings in our city, and was amazed at how a formal complaint against a cab driver is handled with some form of due process. Many times if the driver shows up, but the person complaining is not represented, it is dismissed. It's not a secret system. Compare that to the arbitrary ratings system. Further, they don't generally seem to be fired for doing things like working late at night driving drunk people or when it's really busy.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> What do they care if they have 100 times (or 10,000) more drivers in any given city than it would actually take to reasonably fulfill the ride requests? What's it costing them?


Let us not forget that Uber makes a tidy profit on ALL drivers; iPhone deposits and $10.00 weekly data fees, etc. Multiply by 1000's of drivers = good money.

"Multi level marketing scheme it is." said Yoda.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> 100% of what you make. This is Uber.


But there is Uber Financing available.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I last drive about two weeks ago and had. 4.85. I still had a 4.85 last weekend. Today I log in and see that I have a 4.81. I don't know how this all works.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Why not join LYFT?


Lyft has recently added a new feature breaking down ratings by "safety" "navigation" "cleanliness" and *"FRIENDLINESS"*

I usually get one or two bad dings on *"FRIENDLINESS"*

Never see how the pax report this on their end i.e. some kind of scale or whatever. I tend not to get too *"FRIENDLINESS"* excited over a min. fare ride by any pax.

go figure.

Most new drivers get their ratings dinged just by trying to master the apps/nav stuff. Even though I had driven for Uber for months I also suffered with Lyft's old app the first few rides trying to make the damn nav operate the way it should because it sucked! They resolved the major issues with the latest updates.

App fiddle time, even if it's minor, will always cost a rating.

And I'm afraid 'social scale' observations about everyone and everything no matter how trivial or unimportant it is is HERE TO STAY in our system, unfortunately. It seems to make people feel that their input is actually valuable. And it is and can be in a system that is geared to really IMPROVE when that information is taken and catered to in intimate fashions by the companies employing it.

The problem is most large corporations don't know their asses from a hole in the ground with it comes to social feedback and integration and improvements/training/countering measures when it comes to actually USING social input for everyone's benefits. That takes real talent on the large corporate end and most corporations are so lame in this area it's pathetic, not just ride share.

How many times for example have you personally been RIPPED OFF over gross misrepresentations by large corporations on a small scale that really pissed you off? It happens everyday and the dummies on the top of the piles are so DETACHED from street level reality they don't even KNOW they piss people off with all their pathetic little games, fine print and mass misrepresentations.

My message? **** large corporations. They are as inefficient as the government if not more so!

*Keep your money and your trust LOCAL and there is much more personal accountability across the board for everyone.*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I usually get one or two bad dings on *"FRIENDLINESS"*


Judging from your posts that seems quite believable. People can't handle what you're laying down.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Judging from your posts that seems quite believable. People can't handle what you're laying down.


I much prefer real and truth to 'friendly' 'kiss ass.'


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my first deactivation warning today after one year of driving L.A. My rating has been at 4.73 for months, not one single digit change. But since the rate drop in September, I've been doing mostly LAX arrivals to raise my per ride average. And since my car is not airport legal, I do not accept any pings from inside the airport. And there are a lot. I can sit for one hour just watching the pings go by. Until I finally get a smart passenger that knows they have to shuttle out of LAX to meet an UBERX driver. After almost 3 months of not accepting LAX jobs, UBER finally sent me a text message stating that my acceptance rate was less than 80% and I could be deactivated.

Well, I raised my take home pay from $350 to $550 per week. (I lease a Prius from a limo service for $300 per week due to insurance reasons.) So, this strategy worked for me. I've tried calling LAX request to get them to shuttle out, and 9 of out 10 won't do it. It's a waste of time. But, now I'm going to accept every LAX ping and text them to "Use any shuttle to meet UBERX outside of LAX. Or cancel within 10 minutes." On my first night of doing this, guess what? 1 out of 10 passengers decided to use a shuttle. The rest cancelled. And it took me one hour to get her out of the airport for a $23 ride! FOOEEYYY UBER. Your system is a mess.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No snacks or bottled water here, unless the pax decides to bring me some, over 2,500 trips and 4.8 rating, you don't need to feed them and give them hand jobs, you just need to know what you are doing, and trust me new yorkers are a hard crowd to please.
Another thing, when they ask you how you like uber just tell them the truth, it will set you free, my passengers love it when I tell them how uber operates, I also tell them to visit this site, end result =5*'s


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Eric S. said:


> I know right.....not...I'm leftist demo. used microphone feature without editing. Instead of criticism about some support ??[/QUOTE
> THREAD #8/ ERIC S.: Are you utilizing
> a Dragonspeak app for which Samsung
> product?


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No snacks or bottled water here, unless the pax decides to bring me some, over 2,500 trips and 4.8 rating, you don't need to feed them and give them hand jobs, you just need to know what you are doing, and trust me new yorkers are a hard crowd to please.
> Another thing, when they ask you how you like uber just tell them the truth, it will set you free, my passengers love it when I tell them how uber operates, I also tell them to visit this site, end result =5*'s


 Funny!

I agree 100% ..... I also tell them when I arrive at there destination....b4 they exit my TRUCK! "Here we are...A to B safe and sound... and you did not have to squat to get into my TRUCK!

5 stars all day.... no hand jobs, no lotto tickets or water!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Funny!
> 
> I agree 100% ..... I also tell them when I arrive at there destination....b4 they exit my TRUCK! "Here we are...A to B safe and sound... and you did not have to squat to get into my TRUCK!
> 
> 5 stars all day.... no hand jobs, no lotto tickets or water!


I noticed no one mentioned blowjobs and/or Mountain Dew. You guys have raised the bar for those 5 stars. Am I right?

J/K - Don't Attack


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> He could have been a new driver. Hasn't completed the first few rides yet. I seen a someone in the low 2's around here...figured this should be interesting. Found out it was his first day and that he did less than a dozen rides.
> 
> Not sure how quick it refreshes but I seen it on my app update between a shift. Usually a few hours after the dashboard.


I think it's "Uberunfair" if they display the "new drivers" rating to the riders since hey, it's a new driver and the first passenger might have given an eventually really nice driver just a 2 Star rating. And it means nothing at all.

They should rather just display "New Driver" and wait until he at least has completed a few more rides until the statistic gets more realistic. However same for passengers actually.. "new rider" would help all of us, drivers and riders.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I think it's "Uberunfair" if they display the "new drivers" rating to the riders since hey, it's a new driver and the first passenger might have given an eventually really nice driver just a 2 Star rating. And it means nothing at all.
> 
> They should rather just display "New Driver" and wait until he at least has completed a few more rides until the statistic gets more realistic. However same for passengers actually.. "new rider" would help all of us, drivers and riders.


I think that's a good idea. Or hold a 5 till 15 or 20 trips pass.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Woober said:


> Let us not forget that Uber makes a tidy profit on ALL drivers; iPhone deposits and $10.00 weekly data fees, etc. Multiply by 1000's of drivers = good money.
> 
> "Multi level marketing scheme it is." said Yoda.


1000's of drivers?

Last I heard they were adding 75k drivers a month...and that was 2 months ago... 2 months ago, ole Trev was worth 18.5 billion...now it is estimated at over 40 billion....so I would guess the million driver count has been reached...do the math on that


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No snacks or bottled water here, unless the pax decides to bring me some, over 2,500 trips and 4.8 rating, you don't need to feed them and give them hand jobs, you just need to know what you are doing, and trust me new yorkers are a hard crowd to please.
> Another thing, when they ask you how you like uber just tell them the truth, it will set you free, my passengers love it when I tell them how uber operates, I also tell them to visit this site, end result =5*'s


THREAD #96/ CYBERVOLVO69: Thanks for hanging
tough in the Apple! As part of honestly interacting
w/PAX do you subtley let them know how many $$
more that Holiday ride would've been in April?
Are you hearing of Square Cardreader usage?
REALLY like your avatar.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Im sorry you got deactivated. Did you try to change things after the first deactivation? I am a 5 star. I keep my car clean (in and out) spray fabreeze and have an air vent freshener so it smells good all the time. I also have water bottled on the sides. When I approach the passenger I ask their name, greet them and then confirm the destination. Then I dont talk unless they keep talking so keep that in mind, dont talk unless they want you to. No music unless they ask ( no one has asked yet except 1 guy). Then I drop em off and tell them to have a good day and end trip. So if you do all that keep the car clean, be polite, confirm name and route then I dont see why youre rating were low and you got deactivated. Was it your driving or inefficient routes?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

If it just was that easy dear Monica !

sometimes you can do your best as a driver and they will mess your rating up for no obvious reason.

I would also add this information to maintain a high rating :

1.) Try to follow all tips from Monica, because with normal people that will help you a lot already.

2.) do not accept riders with a rating less than we drivers would already loose our so called independent job.
nobody with less than 4.6 (realize that you also just lost about 30% of your daily income)

3.) Do not drive when it's surging ! People will **** up your rating eventually just because they are upset that their ride was more expensive.
As a driver you are the Uber face that they will slap with a bad rating even tho you did your best.

4.) If a rider tries to sneak in with 5 persons or more always cancel the full ride and don't even accept them if they now split in two rides,
because they now have to pay exactly double and will **** up your rating.
I did it once and paid for this mistake, now If that happens I say, sorry I already cancelled the trip and got a new ride.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> If it just was that easy dear Monica !
> 
> sometimes you can do your best as a driver and they will mess your rating up for no obvious reason.
> 
> ...


Youre right its not easy if you end up with crappy people. Ive been lucky when it comes to passengers. ANd I also forgot to mention drunks. Stay away from drunks if your rating is going to low. To balance it do days one week and nights the other week.

Eric, if you get back on which I hope you do if you want then you should just stay away from drunk people to keep your rating up at least the first few weeks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You summed that up very well.
> 
> If you haven't seen the Frontline episode 'The Untouchables,' you should. They're all on PBS's site for viewing. It'll make you sick to your stomach, and pissed-off enough to wanna throttle some necks. The greediest take, take, and take, and the poor keep funding their project. These guys were, and are again, getting annual bonuses that are equivalent to about what 3,000 workers would make in a year (at $50,000/year).


Everyone that has a 401k funds the bankers that fund these new Robber Baron companies. If companies had to grow on money from profits that hey themselves generated, they would not be able to grow so ridiculously fast. 401k's are just a way to make wall street richer. When the middle class is gone, there will be no one able to afford to take Uber.


----------

